# ORM-DAO/DTO-generator, der nur jre-eigene klassen nutzt...?



## ruutaiokwu (4. Feb 2011)

hallo zusammen,

weiss jemand von euch, ob es einen ORM-DAO/DTO-generator gibt, welcher code generiert, der NUR die jre-eigenen (java.*) klassen verwendet?


"firestorm dao" kenne ich bereits, die gratrisversion (und auch die kostenpflichtige?) ist der reinste schrott:

1. wird nur ein kleiner teil des codes generiert. (DAO beinhaltet nur getters für CLOB's und BLOB's, was soll das????)

2. ist der generierte code sieht ziemlich amateurmässig aus... dann mach ich alles liber selbst...


grüsse,
jan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (5. Feb 2011)

schau dir das mal an:

Hades - Quickstart - redmine.synyx.org


----------



## Gast2 (5. Feb 2011)

Steht unter freier Lizenz und gib super unterstützung in der Eclipse IDE:

http://www.eclipse.org/modeling/emft/


----------



## ruutaiokwu (6. Feb 2011)

danke für eure tipps; wie gesagt suche ich etwas, was NICHT auf fremde (nicht-java-eigene) klassen angewiesen ist...

*@raiL:* scheint auf jpa aufgebaut zu sein...


*@SirWayne:* meinst du etwas das hier?


"Teneo

Teneo is a database persistency solution for EMF using Hibernate or EclipseLink. It supports automatic creation of EMF to Relational Mappings. EMF Objects can be stored and retrieved using advanced queries (HQL or EJB-QL)."


scheint auch hibernate oder eclipselink zu benötigen...


----------



## maki (6. Feb 2011)

Java bringt kein ORM mit, nur die Schnittstellen(JPA) sind spezifiziert, Implementierungen sind ganz Java-mässig extern, da wirst du nix finden können was DAOs und das ORM generiert ohne zus. Klassen.

DTOs aber sollten aber kein Problem sein, sind ja nur JavaBeans...

Was hast du denn vor?


----------



## ruutaiokwu (6. Feb 2011)

hallo maki,

"Was hast du denn vor?"

es geht eigentlich nur darum, eine view, welche ein u.a. ein inner join beinhaltet, auf ein dto (felder 1:1) zu mappen.

das kann ich natürlich auch selber machen - das resultset abfragen und in einer schleife den dto-settern die record-daten zuweisen und diese anschliessend in eine liste verpacken.

das dao ("CRUD") mache ich vorher ebenfalls selber...

das das projekt relativ klein ist, möchte ich kein jpa oder hibernate. am liebsten wäre mir eine codegenerator, der code in der von mir brschriebenen art erstellt

auf dao-ebene z.b.:

- void create(TableDTO tableDTO) (create für max. 1 datensatz, daher keine liste...)

- List<TableDTO> read(String additionalCriteria) -> additionalCriteria wird hinten angehängt: "SELECT * FROM TABLENAME " + additionalCriteria... bsp: read("WHERE id = 123")

- void update(TableDTO tableDTO) (update für max 1 datensatz, daher keine liste...)

- void delete(TableDTO tableDTO) (delete für max 1 datensatz, daher keine liste...)


gruss, jan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (6. Feb 2011)

wenn das projekt so klein ist, dann hast du das doch in ein paar stunden runtergeschrieben. (und hättest es mittlerweile schon fertig)

Wo liegt das Problem?

Wenn du aber sagst ich will einen codegenerator, weil ja noch was dazu kommen könnte, würde ich gleich jpa nehmen (und ggf eins der oben genannten).


----------

